# google calculator not working



## rohitshubham (Aug 2, 2010)

hi,
although many of you wont believe this but i think there is a fault in the goolge's calculator. when i typed sin 30 in google, it showed sin 30= -0.988031624 and sin 90' s value as 0.893996664.................. is there a problem in google or the search query??


----------



## Neuron (Aug 2, 2010)

Nope.You need to specify the unit of the angle like degree or radians. Type ' sin (30 degrees)' to get the value .5


----------

